
The JavaScript phenomenon is a mass psychosis - winter_blue
https://hackernoon.com/the-javascript-phenomenon-is-a-mass-psychosis-57adebb09359
======
ng12
> So designers have picked up the ball and now they want to program, the
> result being NodeJS, JS and blindness to their holes ( — craters) .
> Designers are no engineers and vice versa, we should stick to our respective
> strengths.

Wow, didn't realize I was a designer. Could've sworn I'd gotten that degree in
CS.

If using Node on your backend is causing "millions per year" your app is too
complicated for it to be written in Node. You're trying to street race in a
smart car. Javascript is a silly language, sure, but you can't escape it on
the front-end and using it on the backend when you can has some pretty
undeniable advantages.

------
shams93
Lol maybe if we were still stuck with jquery and aweful es5. Es6 though? Omg
its powerful. Ever try manipulating arrays with Java? Not fun. To some people
Java is a "real language" but just try to do parallel assignment with Java,
not going to happen lol.

------
tossaway322
How about trying to live without it?

The important parts of Amazon works w/o javascript enabled. Its quicker to
boot.

------
douche
Truer words have never been written.

------
andrewclunn
Why do c programmers think that everything language needs to be more like c? I
mean math precision aside, what's so bad about == testing for the same value
after a tostring conversion while === tests for same type and value? Isn't
having a single target for the front end nice? And being able to pass around
json objects without having to explicitly type everything is a huge time /
effort saver. I mean have you ever had to write a back end in Java or c#?

